# Best Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas



## Sr. Panza (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone. This is my first post/thread and i'd simply like to receive some suggestions as to which interpretation of Beethoven's Complete Piano Sonatas I should purchase. I've run into many different reviews and i'm not swayed by any one in particular so i thought i'd turn to some objective opinions. I know there are quite a few recordings I can purchase. I'm very familiar with Arrau's work as I have his Satie recordings which I really enjoy but i'm not sure how he does with Beethoven. I've also heard good things about Goode's recordings. What would you people recommend? I would appreciate any suggestions at all... Thanks!

Sr. Panza


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard Goode's recordings are fantastic, especially his Waldstein.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I was wondering about this topic myself, so thanks for bringing it up.


Sr. Panza said:


> so i thought i'd turn to some objective opinions.


 I'll even turn to subjective opinions, if reasonably supported. A scan of my review texts indicates I'd be inclined towards the Goode version (even at the $$$...) but I'm willing to keep my mind open for assertions on behalf of other versions.

It's fun to discuss topics like this on the boards. I frequently get more out of these conversations than I do out of my review guides, however esteemed they may be. It's often more helpful to hear from fans.

WARNING: EDITORIAL RANT FOLLOWS:One of the great things about this board is that we have an cool assortment of Art Music FANS. This avocation could use more fans, and fewer self-styled "au-thor-i-ties." Cue "Beckmesser" motif music here(!)


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is the great 32 millon <insert favourite currency> question.

Welcome to the board, Sr.Panza.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

doesn't matter as long as it's a competent player.

dj


----------



## Sr. Panza (Jan 19, 2008)

*Thank You...*

Hello all. I'm surprised at how many replies i've received this quickly. I guess this is a pretty active board. Thank you all for your suggestions. And thanks opus67 for welcoming me.  I think I will go for Goode's work since so many people talk about it. I know it's a bit pricier but i'm willing to pay for it. After all, how much is music worth? Thanks again...

Sr. Panza


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

You are in luck! My opinion is the most objective here, and I really like Gilels, he is da best! but I listen to him interchangeably with Backhaus. And, you needn't look elsewhere, since what i say is true, it's the most Objective and true opinion.


----------



## Sr. Panza (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, thanks for the input but I went ahead and ordered Kempff's collection from the sixties. I believe he recorded three different collections but his last is regarded as his best. I've yet to receive it but i'll let you guys know what I think about it for whatever that's worth. I was about to get either Richard Goode's or Gulda's set but after reading many different viewpoints I went ahead and purchased Kempff's.  We'll see...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive heard most of them, and I would recommend 1) Brendel 2) Barenboim 3) Serkin -- that order. Brendel's 30th and 32nd, Serkin's 12th and Barenboim's 19th won me over!


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Gustav said:


> You are in luck! My opinion is the most objective here, and I really like Gilels, he is da best! but I listen to him interchangeably with Backhaus. And, you needn't look elsewhere, since what i say is true, it's the most Objective and true opinion.


Gustav's subjectiveness = objectiveness


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

ChamberNut said:


> Gustav's subjectiveness = objectiveness


finally! someone who understands!


----------



## hoodjem (Feb 23, 2019)

Beethoven Piano Sonatas (complete)

* A Group*
Schnabel (various labels)
Arrau Philips
Goode Nonesuch
Gilels (incompl.: 29) DG

* B Group*
Kovacevich EMI/Warner
Barenboim EMI
Brendel (no. 2 from 1970-77, analogue) Philips/Decca
Lewis HM
Frank RCA/M&A
Schiff ECM
Backhaus Decca
Bavouzet Chandos


----------

